
The Design Impact of Multiple Dispatch on Julia - luu
http://nbviewer.ipython.org/b8fe9dbb36c1427b9f22
======
StefanKarpinski
Here's the julia-users discussion thread about this notebook:

[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/julia-
users/0bV1a9Ma...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/julia-
users/0bV1a9MaUG8)

